# Going to change transmision fluid over to Amsoil but...



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Just for conversation, has anybody used these 2? I've not heard them mentioned... seems a lot of people don't like the "multi-vehicle" ATF... and I've read about how there's really not much difference in them at the end of the day. I've been pretty well set on Amsoil as those of you that have done it, haven't reported any problems that I've noticed. However, I do commute over 100 miles a day and add the miles up quick. I've put 30k on it since Febuary. Anyway, before I pull the trigger... anybody have anything to add? Both are spec'd for AW-1 and I know Liquid Moly is a reputable brand name, and well Aisin is the maker of the trans, so...

https://www.idparts.com/liqui-moly-top-tec-atf-1800-aw-liter-p-6613.html

http://www.autohausaz.com/pn/AS-93160393


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Oops


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Multi-Vehicle ATF from AMSOIL is a higher viscosity. You'd get the Fuel-Efficient ATF. 

AMSOIL's Signature Series ATF is rated for 2x the severe service interval set by the manufacturer. Those other oils don't make that guarantee. 

ATF requirements are not all that different from one manufacturer to another. Some are simply higher quality and last longer but they have the same friction requirements for clutch plates and antiwear requirements for gears and chains. The same air release properties, antioxidants, etc. I haven't heard a single complaint using AMSOIL's options. 

Do you have a dealer you're looking to purchase from or a preferred customer account with AMSOIL? If not, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, I have a dealer that is also a transmission shop. He quoted me $160 for the flush with Amsoil. I thought that sounded like a pretty good deal. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------

